# MRE's - There's an APP for that...



## Plissken (Dec 29, 2011)

The other day I got my hands on a couple of cases of MRE's from a friend. My friend told me that he had heard that there was a recall on some MRE's that contained strawberry dairy shakes. Apparently some of these shakes were found to contain salmonella. WOW, just what you need when the SHTF. 
Well this got me thinking and I did some research on the internet and found this great site. http://www.MREinfo.com. There's also an APP for you smartphone. The site has a ton of great information on MRE's of all types. How to read manufactures date codes and what you should expect to pay for a case of MRE's. So, the next time your on Ebay, at your local gunshow or flea market, you can check the manufactures date codes to learn a ton of info from your smartphone way before you buy any...


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow! Apps for MREs. Just what we need is contaminated MREs. Thanks for the post.


----------

